# New PC equipment.



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 1, 2009)

Finally got my new system which has provided me with far better performance than my 5 year old Pentium P4 system. Exports are now at 3.5 seconds per file when previously was around 2' to 25 seconds per file.
Working with LR is now far more enjoyable.


----------



## Evan (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats.

Does lightroom make use of a quad-core cpu effectively?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 2, 2009)

With the performance that I see now I think so.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Apr 2, 2009)

Evan;4'7'5 said:
			
		

> Congrats.
> 
> Does lightroom make use of a quad-core cpu effectively?


Even if you have 8 cores, Lightroom will use them all.


----------



## Atma Singh (Apr 7, 2009)

hi,

i'm also about to take the plunge with a new PC or Mac. i'll be using Lightroom to edit RAW files generated by a Canon 5D Mk2 (25-4' megabytes). i shoot weddings so would want to be able to use autosync and other batch operations to edit multiple files simultaneously without delays.

i also fancy using a machine which will let me edit the full HD 1'8' video clips. i don't need any kind of peripherals such as a monitor.

i would like to keep my spend within 1,''' (pounds sterling). any suggestions?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 9, 2009)

PC Magazine online just published an article on building a machine to tame CS4. The GPU stuff is not pertinent to Lr, but I expect the rest is.

PC Mag Ultimate CS4 Machine


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2009)

"chocolate and peanut butter"!??!  Eeeeew!!!!

I'd go with quad-core processor minimum, lots of RAM, fast hard drives and a 64-bit OS and you're all set.  Of course, you might have just remortgaged your house, but that's the general direction.


----------

